# 876 Mo de livres sur iTunes et 1,8 Go sur l'iPad ???



## PO_ (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un petit soucis, car lorsque tous mes livres sont chargés sur l'iPad, cela représente 1,8 Go (pour 1389 bouquins). Dans itunes, cela me dit que cela fait 876 Mo, et le dossier livres (Books) sur le disque dur, dans la librairie iTunes fait 832 Mo. 

Je ne parle pas de la différence minime entre 832 et 876 Mo, mais du Giga octet de différence entre iTunes et les bouquins stockés sur l'iPad.  C'est l'appli iTunes qui m'annonce 1,8 Go dans la partie dédiée à l'iPad, dans la barre colorée du bas. 

Ça me pose problème, car mon iPad 64 Go est archi plein ..., et 1 go à récupérer, ça me rendrait plutôt bien service .

Vous avez des idées pour expliquer cette énorme différence ?

Merci.

PS : je précise que je n'ai pas de PDF lourds, aucun pdf, d'ailleurs ...


----------



## sapos (1 Janvier 2011)

Bizarre, cette différence.

Je viens de vérifier sur mon Mac et mon iPad:

1,18 Go sur le Mac
1,16 Go sur l'iPad

Différence explicable: il m'arrive de supprimer des ebooks sur l'iPad sans le faire sur le Mac.

Tu as le même nombre de bouquins dans Books et sur ton iPad?


----------



## PO_ (2 Janvier 2011)

oui, à 2 ou 3 près, ce qui ne justifie pas une telle différence. 

Par contre, on m'a parlé d'un phénomène de mémoire fantôme. 

Je pense que c'est du aux nombreuses modifications que j'ai pu effectuer sur les titres ou metadatas de livres présents dans iTunes après avoir chargé l'iPad. A chaque synchro, les bouquins sont actualisés (comme le sont les pistes musicales sur un iPod); mais il se peut qu'il y ait un bug et que l'occupation mémoire des volumes modifiés se surajoute au lieu de remplacer. ...

En tout cas, c'est chiant !


----------



## sapos (2 Janvier 2011)

Comment ranges-tu tes bouquins sur ton Mac?

Moi, j'ai opté depuis longtemps pour Calibre comme gestionnaire de bibliothèque, et je ne transfère dans iTunes qu'en fonction des envies.

Je pourrais donc, si le même incident m'arrivait, virer tous les bouquins d'iTunes, de l'iPad, et reconstituer ma bibliothèque ensuite.


----------



## marcolinger (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Il suffit de les supprimer de l'iPad et de les re-transf&#279;rer de iTunes vers l'iPad.
Si on veut limiter les "pertes" de m&#279;moire disponible, il faut faire la même chose avec la musique.


----------



## PO_ (3 Janvier 2011)

non, ça ne marche pas, c'est la première chose que j'ai faite. Lorsqu'on les retélécharge, ils prennent à nouveau 1,8 Go


----------

